# Non tagged frames statistics



## Antti (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm using cacti to monitor interface usage.
I have one physical interface bge1 and one vlan dev assigned to this interface.
The problem is that counters on bge1 shows both tagged and untagged packets. Is there a way to get untagged packets statistics on physical interface (bge1)?


----------



## phoenix (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't know the Cacti syntax for it, but in MRTG you can use formulas.

Thus, you take the value for bge1, subtract the value for vlanX, leaving you with the untagged traffic.

Should be able to do something similar in Cacti.


----------



## Antti (Nov 2, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Thus, you take the value for bge1, subtract the value for vlanX, leaving you with the untagged traffic.



Yeah, i thought about that, but is there a "correct" way to do this? I mean, create some vlan iface without vlan tag or what ever...?


----------



## phoenix (Nov 2, 2009)

What's incorrect about that?  You have two values (one that includes the other), and you need to know the difference.  So ... just subtract the two.


----------

